# Dayan Guhong vs. Dayan Lingyun



## David Weisiger (Oct 2, 2010)

Hey guys, I don't know too much about the Lingyun, and was wondering if you could vote and say why you like which one more. This would be really helpful for me, thanks!

EDIT: By the way, this poll is ONLY for people who have both please!

David Weisiger


----------



## oprah62 (Oct 2, 2010)

Camcuber has a comparision video


----------



## The Puzzler (Oct 2, 2010)

Really? I didn't see that.


----------



## PhillipEspinoza (Oct 2, 2010)

Yes I think this (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qfQnPin2Tmc&feature=player_profilepage#!) would be helpful cuz I think people are gonna be wondering this more often.


----------



## The Puzzler (Oct 2, 2010)

Oh I remember watching this.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Oct 2, 2010)

guhong.


----------



## David Weisiger (Oct 2, 2010)

Can I assume all of you who posted previously have BOTH the Guhong and Lingyun?

David Weisiger


----------



## maggot (Oct 2, 2010)

this cube just recently hit the market.. im sure not many people have them


----------



## RyanReese09 (Oct 2, 2010)

i have the guhong as of a few days ago
upon video review of the lingyun, i decided it sucks compared to guhong, still a nice overall cube


----------



## bluecloe45 (Oct 2, 2010)

my yinglun explodes


----------



## collinbxyz (Oct 2, 2010)

I heard the lingyun pops a lot. I don't have it, but GuHong is beast.


----------



## a small kitten (Oct 2, 2010)

I HATE the lingyun. Extremely clicky and abrasive. If it wasn't small I'd probably throw mine away.


----------



## LewisJ (Oct 2, 2010)

a small kitten said:


> I HATE the lingyun. Extremely clicky and abrasive. If it wasn't small I'd probably *through* mine away.


 
wat


----------



## a small kitten (Oct 2, 2010)

Fixed. And ^ pointless post. Good job.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Oct 2, 2010)

Hasn't anyone set their tensions and mru lubed it? The GuHong started out as a disaster and then became beautiful after Maru lube. Would the same go for the lingyun?


----------



## clover (Oct 2, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Hasn't anyone set their tensions and mru lubed it? The GuHong started out as a disaster and then became beautiful after Maru lube. Would the same go for the lingyun?


 
Maru lube makes the Guhong amazingly fast but only for a few minutes then starts to slow down for me.


----------



## The Puzzler (Oct 2, 2010)

clover said:


> Maru lube makes the Guhong amazingly fast but only for a few minutes then starts to slow down for me.


 
Then you relube it.


----------



## Chapuunka (Oct 2, 2010)

The Puzzler said:


> Then you relube it.


 
Every few minutes? Too expensive for me, probably many others.

I prefer my GuHong with just Jig-a-Loo myself, though.


----------



## nitay6669 (Oct 2, 2010)

I don't know about the LIngYun but the GuHong kinda sucks
but it can be perfect if you chane cores between it and an A3 
and still lubing it makes a huge different
i lube it once a week with a random silicone spray i bought ner home


----------



## vinylen (Oct 2, 2010)

bluecloe45 said:


> my yinglun explodes


 
then we're two.


----------



## oval30 (Oct 2, 2010)

Then, what about this opinion:
[video]http://www.youtube.com/v/SHPa6n19yZE?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US[/video]
(note: I did not make this video)


----------



## Radcuber (Oct 2, 2010)

oval30 said:


> Then, what about this opinion:
> [video]http://www.youtube.com/v/SHPa6n19yZE?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US[/video]
> (note: I did not make this video)


 
But as he said he doesn't have the GuHong so his opinion is irrelevant


----------



## MEn (Oct 3, 2010)

oval30 said:


> Then, what about this opinion:
> [video]http://www.youtube.com/v/SHPa6n19yZE?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US[/video]
> (note: I did not make this video)


 
What the ****?

"hey lets check out the whiteness of the cube and oh look a red dot!"
I do not give a crap. Get on with the review.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Oct 3, 2010)

clover said:


> Maru lube makes the Guhong amazingly fast but only for a few minutes then starts to slow down for me.


 
Then retension it to your liking after.


----------



## a small kitten (Oct 3, 2010)

> Then retension it to your liking after.



And then retension it back to what it was originally after the lube wears out xD


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Oct 3, 2010)

a small kitten said:


> And then retension it back to what it was originally after the lube wears out xD


 
I meant after you lube it once. There's no need to relube over 9000 times.


----------



## KboyForeverB (Oct 4, 2010)

lingyuns do pop but I prefer the feel a tiny bit, guhong are faster but feel uneasy


----------



## Lorken (Oct 4, 2010)

eew... Bubbly FII feel. I prefer them being cube-like.


----------



## KboyForeverB (Oct 4, 2010)

Lorken said:


> eew... Bubbly FII feel. I prefer them being cube-like.


 
meh, I don't care


----------



## a small kitten (Oct 4, 2010)

> I meant after you lube it once. There's no need to relube over 9000 times.



Maru lube wears out rather fast.


----------



## number1failure (Oct 4, 2010)

Well, I voted for the LingYun, but I think my choice may be the GuHong. When I got the LingYun, it felt amazing, nice lube, nice overall cube. But once I got to actually getting into some intense cubing sessions with it, I realized that the massive amounts of "POP" and "EPIC CUBE EXPLOSION" would really eff up my times. So I would have to say, for just playing around with and having fun, my vote goes to the LingYun. But for serious cubing business, I would have to say the GuHong. The LingYun is like the Mac of DaYan cubes, as the GuHong is comparable to the PC. There's my opinion, hope it helps!


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Oct 4, 2010)

number1failure said:


> The LingYun is like the Mac of DaYan cubes, as the GuHong is comparable to the PC.


 
What'd you mean by that?
I just don't know if this is supposed to be a good or a bad thing. I mean, that depends on the person's preference of computer and how they would utilize each computer.


----------



## Joker (Oct 4, 2010)

I think most people like PC's better. THINK, don't know, and I haven't done any research. 90% of people at my school that use comps likes PCs better.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Oct 4, 2010)

Joker said:


> I think most people like PC's better. THINK, don't know, and I haven't done any research. 90% of people at my school that use comps likes PCs better.


 
This is a huge debate, usually. Aesthetics aside, that is. I hate getting in Apple vs PC arguments with people who just want a Mac, cause it's "cool."

But, people who prefer PCs are usually people who have only used PCs their whole life, or grew up with it. Same for Macs. Although it's not that much of a difference, switching OS is something a lot of people are not fond of.

I grew up using PCs and in high school, our school computers were sponsored by Apple, so we only had Apples. For 4 years, I used Macs in high school, and grew used to it. Now, I can interchange between the 2, with no problems. Have a PC desktop and a Mac laptop. That's the reason I didn't understand his analogy, because for different people, it could mean completely different things.


----------



## James Ludlow (Oct 5, 2010)

The Lingyun is just too clicky for my liking. I can understand why people like it though, as my GuHing is insanely smooth - smoother than my FII now.

I will probably be using it for OH though.


----------



## drewsopchak (Oct 5, 2010)

i have both macs and pcs and i use macs much more. They are more secure online and run much smother in terms of viruses which ive never gotten on a mac. In general the opperating systems share many features. I hate these mac pc arguments cuz people try to bring looks into the debate. Just because macs don't look like a cardboard box, doesn't mean they don't work! I think PCs and macs are better than what we had 10 years ago. Thats just me.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Oct 6, 2010)

drewsopchak said:


> i have both macs and pcs and i use macs much more. They are more secure online and run much smother in terms of viruses which ive never gotten on a mac. In general the opperating systems share many features. I hate these mac pc arguments cuz people try to bring looks into the debate. Just because macs don't look like a cardboard box, doesn't mean they don't work! I think PCs and macs are better than what we had 10 years ago. Thats just me.


 
Quite amazing. How does that relate to this?


----------



## iasimp1997 (Oct 6, 2010)

drewsopchak said:


> i have both macs and pcs and i use macs much more. They are more secure online and run much smother in terms of viruses which ive never gotten on a mac. In general the opperating systems share many features. I hate these mac pc arguments cuz people try to bring looks into the debate. Just because macs don't look like a cardboard box, doesn't mean they don't work! I think PCs and macs are better than what we had 10 years ago. Thats just me.


 
Since when did this become a Mac vs. PC debate?


----------



## number1failure (Oct 6, 2010)

iasimp1997 said:


> Since when did this become a Mac vs. PC debate?


 
My bad...


----------



## onionhoney (Oct 6, 2010)

My Guhong sucks, so i'll vote for Lingyun.


----------



## EricReese (Oct 6, 2010)

onionhoney said:


> My Guhong sucks, so i'll vote for Lingyun.


 
I assumed you lubed it before posting this? My Guhong sucked before lube..now it feels better then my FII


----------



## drewsopchak (Oct 7, 2010)

If i'm not mistaken, the lin yun is the third dayan, while the gh is the fourth, regardless of their release dates.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Oct 7, 2010)

EricReese said:


> I assumed you lubed it before posting this? My Guhong sucked before lube..now it feels better then my FII


 
Ehem, you don't own a guhong :fp


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Oct 7, 2010)

RyanReese09 said:


> Ehem, you don't own a guhong :fp


 
Oh snap. Brother not letting brother lie.


----------



## EricReese (Oct 7, 2010)

on the contrary I do have one, though I got it about 2 hours after my post, little white lie, dunno why he called me out on it.


----------



## Stefan (Oct 7, 2010)

EricReese said:


> on the contrary I do have one, though I got it about 2 hours after my post, little white lie, dunno why he called me out on it.


 
You didn't just say you have it (which nobody cares about). You made a claim about its quality, comparing it to another cube. Don't report experiences possibly influencing others if you don't actually have those experiences.


----------



## Dacuba (Jan 26, 2011)

don't flame me for bumbing, i also could have started a new thread 

I'm going to buy a dayan soon (maybe)
Is there a big qualitiy difference on the cubes between maru lube and a random silicone spray?

edit: I mean some people in this thread said guhong sucks w/o maru, but does it still suck with silicone spray?


----------



## nat4sail (Jan 27, 2011)

i prefer my linyun way more than m guhong. it cuts better and feels nicer (like and really smooth f2) i lubed mine with shock oil and its great. it never pops once you get the tension right. D


----------



## tertius (Jan 27, 2011)

Not sure because both of mine, GuHong and LingYun, are lubed with Lubix. They are great with Lubix so I have not tried any others.


----------



## Bapao (Jan 27, 2011)

I started with a store bought, upgraded to an AV and went on to get two GuHongs. I couldn't put one the of GuHongs down (the other one was bad) and no longer touched any of my other cubes (which by that time had been joined by an FII, C-III, AVf and a GHII). 
After about a month I purchased 2 LingYuns. After using the LingYuns for a fair amount of solves, I only went back to the GuHongs once to properly evaluate which one I found better. I only use my two LingYuns now, the GuHongs can't compete...
Now and again I'll pick up one of my other cubes just so that I can remotely justify their purchase. After a few solves I'm like "MEH!" and then they end up back on the shelf.
Not to say that the other cubes are bad, it's just that the LingYun is just so much better...IMO.


----------



## crystallee (Jan 29, 2011)

i need a comparision video to learn much better them


----------



## darkerarceus (Jan 29, 2011)

crystallee said:


> i need a comparision video to learn much better them


If you could *READ* a few pages ago.
Camcuber made a comparison video.



drewsopchak said:


> If i'm not mistaken, the lin yun is the third dayan, while the gh is the fourth, regardless of their release dates.


The Dayan GuHong is number II and the LingYun is III.

On Topic: I haven't had a GuHong but I kinda like the clicky feel on my LingYun.


----------



## Vinny (Jan 30, 2011)

My LingYun pops more then my GuHong, so I'll vote GuHong. It's still fast with my tight tensions, but it still pops more than my GuHong, which has very loose tensions. Both of my GuHongs are still faster than my LingYun.


----------



## davislantor (Jan 30, 2011)

Lingyun is really amazing after lubed with maru lube and removed the spacer of center.Remove the spacer is really important,after that it will be rarely pops.


----------



## swanny (Jan 31, 2011)

try the search function next time, there's like twenty of the exact same threads.....


----------



## Cool Frog (Jan 31, 2011)

swanny said:


> try the search function next time, there's like twenty of the exact same threads.....


 
This was more of a bump.
As to other cubes not comparing, I regularly do solves with all my cubes I get about the same times with all of them


----------



## Dacuba (Jan 31, 2011)

edit: misread thread, thought he refered to my bump


----------



## Wassaren (Jan 31, 2011)

davislantor said:


> Lingyun is really amazing after lubed with maru lube and removed the spacer of center.Remove the spacer is really important,after that it will be rarely pops.


 
Spacer ?


----------



## Tall5001 (Jan 31, 2011)

my review 



 i like the gu hong better though


----------



## Magix (Jan 31, 2011)

Seems like a semi relevant thread to post this in, why does everyone pronounce it as Gu - Hong? Isn't the H supposed to be silent? Like you're supposed to pronounce it sort of like Gu - ong


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 31, 2011)

H is only silent in Spanish countries, it's how they pronounce H, but GuHong was not made in a spanish speaking country and they intended it to be pronounced as Gu Hong.

I could be totally wrong, especially about the H only being silent in Spanish but, yeah.


----------



## amostay2004 (Feb 1, 2011)

davislantor said:


> Lingyun is really amazing after lubed with maru lube and removed the spacer of center.Remove the spacer is really important,after that it will be rarely pops.


 
I'd like to know what he meant by spacer too, I feel like trying this cos mine pops quite a bit


----------



## Godmil (Feb 1, 2011)

yes, more info on this spacer thing would be great please. I like the feel of the lingyun, but it's a tad too tight for me at the moment, and when it was looser it just exploded.


----------



## amostay2004 (Feb 1, 2011)

Meh, I think he just meant washer


----------



## nic2775 (Feb 5, 2011)

great. i ordered a lingyun.


----------



## Nestor (Feb 5, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> H is only silent in Spanish countries, it's how they pronounce H, but GuHong was not made in a spanish speaking country and they intended it to be pronounced as Gu Hong.
> 
> I could be totally wrong, especially about the H only being silent in Spanish but, yeah.


 
Countries with languages derived from Latin follow this rule for the most part. In Portuguese and Italian it is also silent, but in French it is sometimes pronounced. Of course, if you use "ch" its a whole new phoneme.

There are exceptions of course, as in personal names and words imported from other languages.


----------



## erfinsyam1 (Feb 5, 2011)

emm good cube is my guhong hehe


----------



## troyxdestroy (Feb 13, 2011)

I prefer the GuHong, as it pops less,
I keep it quite tight, but lube it about every 50-60 solves.
(I use shock oil)


----------



## Celtz3 (Feb 14, 2011)

Definitly a Guhong nd yes i have both.


----------



## masteranders1 (Feb 16, 2011)

I prefer the Guhong. I tried the LingYun at a competition, and although it was good, it had a sort of loose feeling. It resembled a loose FII, and it just felt funny in my opinion. The Guhong was definitely the superior of the two cubes.


----------



## yomaster (Mar 22, 2011)

I only have Guhong, but I have used my friend's Lingyun. Everyone thinks it's the best cube ever, and it is pretty good. But thats because I haven't finished making the tensions right and I haven't really lubed with Lubix, only with silicone spray. He said he didn't lube his, and it cuts corners and turns really well. In between the cubies, you can look through to the other side. I bet my Guhong will be better than the Lingyun when i use Lubix on it.


----------



## aridus (Mar 23, 2011)

I like them both, but my Guhong wins out over all (but just barely).

Guhong: very smooth and fast when tensioned/lubed well, just eats through corners except on the most sloppy of turns. Can still pop though.
Lingyun: Crispy and fast (lubed and tensioned). You feel the rotations, quite different from the Guhong. Still a very good cube, especially if you turn very accurately, but does not cut as well as Guhong. Some also say it explodes when it pops, but I haven't had it happen yet.


----------



## Godmil (Mar 23, 2011)

Do people find the LingYun to pop after you've tensioned it nicely?
I had a catastrophic pop while walking down the street with my LingYun. When I got home I looked at the core (which I hadn't adjusted the tension on), I noticed some sides had about 1mm clearance, while others had about 6-7mm. it was shockingly put together. Once I balanced it out I found it to be a lot more stable, and can't see it popping. But then I rarely use it. So, everyone that experiences popping, is that on factory tensions or after you've tensioned it yourself?


----------



## Selkie (Mar 23, 2011)

I prefer Lingyun to GuHong and yes I have experienced the same popping issues until I put a C4U nylon in. Now nearly all my DaYans have C4U cores and in my experience this really does reduce popping to Guhong levels.

As for why I prefer well I like the weight, the size and the turns seem to carry more momentum if that makes sense. Also incredibly fast when lubed well as it has ridges so less surface area contact than the GuHong. Still do like the GuHong very much though. My 1st GuHing was second hand off eBay as well used and broken in and is an incredible cube, can cut 45 with little finger!

EDIT: Really looking forward to seeing DaYan 4 and 5. Have a prototype 4 on order.


----------



## HelpCube (Mar 23, 2011)

you guys are crazy... tension and lube the lingyun right and its 10x better than a guhong.


----------



## amostay2004 (Mar 23, 2011)

You should never trust factory tensions, most of the time they won't be tensioned equally


----------



## aridus (Mar 23, 2011)

HelpCube said:


> you guys are crazy... tension and lube the lingyun right and its 10x better than a guhong.


 
A whole 10x? Can you prove this on a mechanical basis? Are you sure it just doesn't depend on your style and preference?

In my experience the Guhong cuts better. And while cutting isn't completely necessary, I know, it does mean it responds more readily to loaded turns. e.g. when you do an R U, you can load the U while doing the R by putting a little pressure on and as soon as it can it will snap the U and complete the R. I find this very helpful.

Still I find them rather close anyway.


----------



## Cool Frog (Mar 23, 2011)

My lingyun... is... the best thing evar


----------



## calekewbs (Mar 23, 2011)

Cool Frog said:


> My lingyun... is... the best thing evar


 
It pops too much. lol except for you of course because you use roux. 

Yeah, for some reason using Friedrich with the lingyun, everyone seemed to pop it, but it popped maybe once while he did roux solves. Maybe the style of roux is just less likely to pop than friedrich.


----------



## jack3256 (Mar 23, 2011)

the lingyun pops less then lets say a haiyan, it doesn't pop if you adjust the tension perfectly and break it in mine doesn't pop after like 1-2 weeks


----------



## Fred Bloggs (Mar 23, 2011)

I have put rubbing compound in my LingYun and gave it a good work out. Then cleaned it out and lubed the core with high viscosity silicone oil.
I have a discovered that the cube is much faster without lube on the cubies and still turns freely and fast no matter how tight I set the tension (till the centres have no play at all). This allows for an extreemly fast cube with no pops ever.
The cube does not react as well to high viscosity silicone oil as a GuHong and is notability heavier and thus got me wondering what plastic the LingYun was made of.
I wonder if it's made from POM and hence no need to lube?


----------



## timeless (Mar 24, 2011)

amostay2004 said:


> You should never trust factory tensions, most of the time they won't be tensioned equally


 
is there a good way to set equal tensions
also no matter loose or tight, when i squeeze my cube on some sides, i hear springy noise


----------



## notluK (Mar 24, 2011)

After the edge and corner mods, some Lubix, and some tension changes I'll use my Lingyun over my Guhong most of the time.
I prefer the feel of it to the Guhong, though it does still pop on occasion. And it feels considerably faster than my Guhong, to me anyway.

Lingyun <3


----------



## gundamslicer (Mar 25, 2011)

my guhong has lubix, jigaloo
My lingyun has jigaloo, a only one drop of maru, switched c4u core.
Lingyun is faster, pops a little but more, and is awesome.


----------



## timeless (Mar 25, 2011)

notluK said:


> After the edge and corner mods, some Lubix, and some tension changes I'll use my Lingyun over my Guhong most of the time.
> I prefer the feel of it to the Guhong, though it does still pop on occasion. And it feels considerably faster than my Guhong, to me anyway.
> 
> Lingyun <3


 

is POM worth paying extra?


----------



## d4m4s74 (Mar 26, 2011)

Some people say the POM is worse then the original one, but the only unmodded guhong I have ever had in my hands is a POM and it feels great.


----------



## notluK (Mar 26, 2011)

Mine is not a POM cube. I haven't gotten a POM cube yet either, I haven't felt the difference. :/
I know the mods I did worked well with the non-POM, but I can't guarantee the POM will react the same way.


----------



## Vinny (Mar 26, 2011)

GuHong's better. LingYun pops more and you don't even need that much speed. The GuHong is extremely fast as it is, cuts corners better, and doesn't pop.


----------



## timeless (Mar 26, 2011)

notluK said:


> Mine is not a POM cube. I haven't gotten a POM cube yet either, I haven't felt the difference. :/
> I know the mods I did worked well with the non-POM, but I can't guarantee the POM will react the same way.


 
did u use the edge mod?


----------



## Cool Frog (Mar 26, 2011)

Vinny said:


> GuHong's better. LingYun pops more and you don't even need that much speed. The GuHong is extremely fast as it is, cuts corners better, and doesn't pop.


 
My lingyun never pops for me, and has great M slice.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Mar 26, 2011)

I dont know.. But I really hate my lingyun. It has an akward feel, and pops all the time, no matter how much I tighten it.


----------



## Vinny (Mar 26, 2011)

Cool Frog said:


> My lingyun never pops for me, and has great M slice.


 
Mine pops all the time haha. My friend's is practically unpoppable for some reason, but I still prefer my GuHong.


----------



## notluK (Mar 26, 2011)

Yeah I did the edge mod, and the corner piece mod. After those two, a little tensioning and some Lubix the Lingyun pops a lot less.


----------

